# H: IG/SM W:Trade/Sale



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

I have

1 OOP Metal Commisar Yarrick
40 Guardsmen
1 OOP Metal Lascannon Team
1 OOP Heavy Bolter
5 OOP Metal Ogryns
2 Leman Russ Tanks, 1 old style demolisher 1 new standard
2 Plastic Sentinels
1 Newest Codex

That will make a comfortable 1000 points with variety, but could probably make 1500.

I also have some Space Marines that i may part with:

27 Terminators 4 with hammers rest standard 
3 Chaos Terminators with Mutated claws, Asssault Cannon, and a sorcerer, could easily be converted back into SM
1 Metal Belial standin 
1 Metal Chaplin in terminator armor

Im looking for a trade, for hopefully Metal Daemons or for SM Terminators/Landraiders or any interesting offers PM me.


----------

